# Jasmines life !



## Jasminebunny (May 8, 2020)

Hi this is a blog about my life with jasmine!
I'll update it at least every other day!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (May 18, 2020)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## helena (May 18, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Hi this is a blog about my life with jasmine!
> I'll update it at least every other day!


Can't wait to hear about her!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 19, 2020)

helena said:


> Can't wait to hear about her!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

helena said:


> Can't wait to hear about her!


I've ordered jasmine some new pellets 

They are comming on Friday I hope she likes them.
Do you think she will like them?


----------



## Hermelin (May 20, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've ordered jasmine some new pellets
> 
> They are comming on Friday I hope she likes them.
> Do you think she will like them?



Do the pellets switch slowly over a few weeks, specially when Jasmine easily get stomach problems.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Do the pellets switch slowly over a few weeks, specially when Jasmine easily get stomach problems.


Okay , they say mix into normal pellets .
I will add slowly


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2020)

I'm glad you started this thread.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I'm glad you started this thread.


Okay.. why are you glad?


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay.. why are you glad?


I like hearing about other bunnies.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I like hearing about other bunnies.


Yeah


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## helena (May 20, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I've ordered jasmine some new pellets
> 
> They are comming on Friday I hope she likes them.
> Do you think she will like them?


That's cool! What brand do you and Jasmine like? My favorite is Versele-Laga


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

helena said:


> That's cool! What brand do you and Jasmine like? My favorite is Versele-Laga


Jasmine likes selective naturals


----------



## helena (May 20, 2020)

I've heard selective is really good.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

helena said:


> I've heard selective is really good.


Yeah uaally grain free


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

She's doing goo

Picture from this morning


----------



## helena (May 20, 2020)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2020)

Awwww he or she is so cute.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Awwww he or she is so cute.


Thanks , she's female .
I think she's 5 but I don't know anymore


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

The kits are okay.. I think


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

Omg she keeps uncovering them .. and then they get cold


----------



## helena (May 20, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Omg she keeps uncovering them .. and then they get cold


Just try to cover them up. If they are getting cold, that's not good. Is it cold where they are at?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

helena said:


> Just try to cover them up. If they are getting cold, that's not good. Is it cold where they are at?


Yeah I check every now and again .
Do you mean in the room ?


----------



## helena (May 20, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yeah I check every now and again .
> Do you mean in the room ?


Yeah.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 20, 2020)

helena said:


> Yeah.


I don't know


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2020)

I hope they are ok. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 21, 2020)

These are Jasmines pellets


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 21, 2020)

Jasmine has an Instagram!




__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 22, 2020)

The kits are doing good!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

Hello.
One kit goes for a daily walk around the cage


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

I'm not sure how old they are


----------



## Preitler (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't it be possible to determine that by reading your posts?


----------



## zuppa (May 23, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to determine that by reading your posts?


Well she's not a reader she's a writer I guess. 
Sorry for spamming your thread Jasmine


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to determine that by reading your posts?


I don't know what you mean..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Well she's not a reader she's a writer I guess.
> Sorry for spamming your thread Jasmine


It's fine, I'm sorry too! 


It's my birthday!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to determine that by reading your posts?


I guess, how old they are. 
They started to open eyes 2 days ago and were eating hay and one moving around. 
I think Born between 10th and 14th


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It's fine, I'm sorry too!
> 
> 
> It's my birthday!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks, I made cupcakes!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Yum!
Cupcakes sound good.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Yum!
> Cupcakes sound good.


Yeah I don't eat them though for my family


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

Want kit picute? 
I don't want to annoy too much


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Sure!


I will tommorow. 
I've been checking since they come out of nest once a day at a certain time. 

So I check 1-2 times a day. 
They opening eyes so cute!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

That's fine.


----------



## zuppa (May 23, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It's my birthday!


Happy B Jasminebunny you're creative girl and never give up!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Happy B Jasminebunny you're creative girl and never give up!


Yeah. 

I hope to work out how old they are. 
Thank you


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

My piggie stopped eating and showed signs of pain.

He has long teeth, like overlong.
He getting grass, softened pellets and one cup of greens
I hope that sounds okay


----------



## Mac189 (May 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

Yay


Mac189 said:


> Happy Birthday!



My online party tommorow


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> My online party tommorow


I hope you have a nice birthday!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I hope you have a nice birthday!


Yep I had a nice birthday. 
Had salad wrap from chippy for dinner


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Is chippy the name of the restaurant?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 23, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Is chippy the name of the restaurant?


No. 
A fish and chip shop


----------



## BunBun71 (May 23, 2020)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Oh, I see.


Yep .
I missed this notification sorry!
My mum getting bunny for her birthday.
I hope she likes her!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yep .
> I missed this notification sorry!
> My mum getting bunny for her birthday.
> I hope she likes her!


That is ok. I hope your mom likes her bunny too. 
Have a great day. ❤


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> That is ok. I hope your mom likes her bunny too.
> Have a great day. ❤


Yep, I don't know which one to choose for her! 

Thank you


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

Maybe I should let her choose?


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yep, I don't know which one to choose for her!
> 
> Thank you


That is what I would do.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Did she see them yet?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Did she see them yet?


Yeah


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Did she see them yet?


She's seen them before.. She lives here..


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Hmmm, can I see pictures of them?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Hmmm, can I see pictures of them?


Sure


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

The 6 kits, opening eyes


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Awwwww, they are soooo cute. ❤
I love them all. I think you should let your mom choose.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Awwwww, they are soooo cute. ❤
> I love them all. I think you should let your mom choose.


Yep, she chose a one with a stripe on leg


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Which one did she choose?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Which one did she choose?


The one with stripe


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Now I see.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Now I see.


Okay.
One piggie not eating his soft pellets..


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Sorry that I took over this thread.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Sorry that I took over this thread.


It's fine 

Do you know anything about guinea pigs?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

I have an issue with piggie , but it's apparently treatable at home.
I have what I need to treat and I know why it is.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

I know this isn't a piggie forum but why wen my Guinea pig pees does he get covered in pee?


----------



## Gelly (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I know this isn't a piggie forum but why wen my Guinea pig pees does he get covered in pee?



Sweetie, I really think you should head over to the guinea pig forum. You seem to be having issues with your piggies and they need specialized care and advice you won’t find here.

Here are a few I found online:








The Guinea Pig Forum


Guinea Pig Forum The UK's Most Popular Guinea Pig Forum. A forum for guinea pig advice and support. Also dealing with matters of guinea pig health and rescue.




www.theguineapigforum.co.uk









Guinea Pig Cages


Guinea Pig Cages articles, forum, photo galleries. The largest and longest-running guinea pig community on the internet.



www.guineapigcages.com






https://cutiecavies.proboards.com/



I heard guineapigcages is a very active forum. You will find great information there! I actually order my grids from them.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It's fine
> 
> Do you know anything about guinea pigs?


Sorry, I do not know much about guinea pigs.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Sorry, I do not know much about guinea pigs.


Okay.
He is okay ish now. 
I have to syringe feed. 
And it working! 

He has very large inflamed looking? Butt area..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Sweetie, I really think you should head over to the guinea pig forum. You seem to be having issues with your piggies and they need specialized care and advice you won’t find here.
> 
> Here are a few I found online:
> 
> ...


Okay thanks!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Sweetie, I really think you should head over to the guinea pig forum. You seem to be having issues with your piggies and they need specialized care and advice you won’t find here.
> 
> Here are a few I found online:
> 
> ...


It won't let me register..


----------



## Gelly (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It won't let me register..


Reach out to them. You got this


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Reach out to them. You got this


Are you sure, it really won't let me..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

It says your ip address, email or username is on a certain website for spam?


----------



## Gelly (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It says your ip address, email or username is on a certain website for spam?


I'm not the correct person to ask. Direct your question to the website and contact their forum managers or site service. Sometimes you need to figure certain things out on your own


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I'm not the correct person to ask. Direct your question to the website and contact their forum managers or site service. Sometimes you need to figure certain things out on your own


Maybe it because of the fact I got banned for breeding? 
Okay


----------



## Mac189 (May 24, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Maybe it because of the fact I got banned for breeding?
> Okay


Maybe try another guinea pig forum, there are probably a few!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 25, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> Maybe try another guinea pig forum, there are probably a few!


Okay. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 25, 2020)

Hello.
Does this pen look okay?
Safe?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Diane R (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Hello.
> Does this pen look okay?
> Safe?


No. Not safe. This site tells you what's needed: Outdoor Housing


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Diane R said:


> No. Not safe. This site tells you what's needed: Outdoor Housing


Not for housing , alone .
For supervised play time.

What's not safe about it?


----------



## Diane R (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Not for housing , alone .
> For supervised play time.
> 
> What's not safe about it?


If you are sitting right there and don't leave at all, it could work. Not safe as bunny could escape and very easy for predators to get in.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

F


Diane R said:


> If you are sitting right there and don't leave at all, it could work. Not safe as bunny could escape and very easy for predators to get in.


Okay .
We don't leave when letting out.
It's for guinea pigs .
So it's fine for them?


----------



## Gelly (May 26, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> F
> Okay .
> We don't leave when letting out.
> It's for guinea pigs .
> So it's fine for them?


This is not a forum for guinea pigs. You need to put those questions on a different forum.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 26, 2020)

Gelly said:


> This is not a forum for guinea pigs. You need to put those questions on a different forum.


Okay sorry!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 29, 2020)

She got new pellets, they burgess oregino.

Also my piggies had pups!
I will post picture!


----------

